
Where can you get the ISO C++ standard, and what does “open standard” mean? - gthank
http://herbsutter.wordpress.com/2010/03/03/where-can-you-get-the-iso-c-standard-and-what-does-open-standard-mean/
======
ableal
(Quote:)

 _You can get a free copy of the latest (but incomplete) draft of the C++
standard here:

[http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2010/n303...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2010/n3035.pdf) _

Unprotected PDF, 10.9 MB, 1285 pages. Funny first page quote:

 _Note: this is an early draft. It’s known to be incomplet and incorrekt, and
it has lots of bad formatting._

